# Flying Wing on order



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found a place the has a model of the Flying Wing and I have put in a order for it. should be here by at lest friday.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

There are plenty of them on evilbay. Where'd you find one and how much did you have to pay, if you don't mind my asking. I'd love to pick one up. This was my first project when I joined ERTL back in '94 and I think it came out pretty nice. Did you get the -35 or the -49?
Bruce


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

In order to get the sites infor, I'll have to drop out of this site be back soon.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It is at ScaleHobbyist

The following 
YB-49 Flying Wing


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

btbrush said:


> There are plenty of them on evilbay. Where'd you find one and how much did you have to pay, if you don't mind my asking. I'd love to pick one up. This was my first project when I joined ERTL back in '94 and I think it came out pretty nice. Did you get the -35 or the -49?
> Bruce


do you mean ebay? have never heard of evibay?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I checked the site today and it notes that the order has been sent out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dragon has new kits of those planes. Or at least one of them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not seen any listings for dragon at all, just for their big moon rocket model and a few other small model kits, but have not seen a YB-49


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon has a new series of big bombers... XB-70, Vulcan, XB-49 and or 35. They are in 1/200 scale but still make into nice kits compared to the craptacular AMT/Italeri models


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

dose anyone have a listing for there site or any that has their models?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

i posted the link to Dragon USA Online here yesterday in the Dragon realspace thread


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found the like and viewed the site, but did not see any listing for a flying wing, I then submitted a ticket asking about any they have.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the pre finished version. There is a kit also which perhaps is not yet out? These are all brand new.

http://www.themotorpool.net/Dragon-Northrop-YB-49-Flying-Wing-Heavy-Bomber-s/2250.htm

The Vulcan kit is out now and I think the XB-70 is also out. Much like the realspace stuff they do a pre finished version and then a few weeks or month later the kit comes out (at half the price).


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I clicked of the link and viewed the site, are these models? but what it says they are dicast

The Dragon Warbirds series includes high quality diecast models of modern and historical military aircraft. All items are true to scale, they include detailed markings, have removable weapons, detailed cockpits.

this is what is says on the page.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The pre finished ones are NOT die cast. They are plastic. THe kits are the same just unassembled. Dragon has been doing this for at leats 10 years. Their tanks are the same.

For some reason now "die cast" is used interchangably with "pre finished" I guess because it sounds better than "pre built plastic model". 

There are reviews of the KITS on several web sites like Hyperscale, Modeling Madness etc. Their little Bell X-1 is really sweet even in 1/144


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that sould like something that a company would say. BUT today the model I had ordered last week came.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that first photo is of the model box.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah thats it. Thats the Dragon model they also sell as a pre built. Very nice little kits and not too expensive either. Should be a nice build. For such a small scale the kits have a reasonable amount of parts.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the model of the wing that I got came from a US company, some where I have the page they printed giving the address for me the box itself says Cyber-Hobby.com. dragon sent me a list for their model. http://www.dragonusaonline.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=CHC2012


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starlord said:


> the model of the wing that I got came from a US company, some where I have the page they printed giving the address for me the box itself says Cyber-Hobby.com. dragon sent me a list for their model. http://www.dragonusaonline.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=CHC2012


Dragon is Cyber Hobby same difference. Its a marketing ploy. Dragon is a Chicom outfit too. Dragon USA is just thier American based mail order outlet. 

The Cyber kits I have (armor) all say Dragon on the side.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

well I learned something new.


----------



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

Nick is correct. Re: Scalehobbyist, Jared is a top notch guy and his prices are awesome.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is as far as I have gotten so far, it has some very small parts in it and working on my glass table, it is just not easy doing it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have down some little work work on the model, the hard part is working with the very small parts it has. But I was looking at the parts diagram and have figured out how to make it as a flying model so that's how I'll work on it so it waill be a flying wing in flight mode.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found the way to do it in the flying mode but I'll tell you now that it is not easy working with some of the very small parts they have.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the model is about 80% done, only the part he is a clear one does not fit into the slot where its to fit, I have tryed at lest 4 times to get it in there but it never lines up. so I have been thinking of sealing the area with clear plastic.


----------

